# RFI for a custom designed chest rig and pouch



## Ranger Psych (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm in the process of joining my local SAR group, and would like to talk to someone about custom building a small (think old discontinued 5.11 chest rig) chest rig designed to also incorporate an optional hidden pocket to be able to hold a full size pistol (Talking G19/USP) and spare magazine.

LRS143, you were first in my mind due to your significant gear-related posts.  I just wanted to throw this out there in the open specifically if you're not interested or doing custom-ish gear like this.

If this thing works out as I vision it will, it'd give whoever builds it an easily modified platform to be able to run the gamut of civilian/LE/military use depending on what people needed. 

Basically, the concealment panel would be an option you could easily glomp onto the back of the main load carrier panel, which increases marketability since not everyone would want/need to carry in this manner.

The group I'm in falls under the local Sheriff's department for C2 but retains no law enforcement capacity. While officially by verbal statement "we don't carry" there's no written policy specifically because it's recommended unofficially anyway, as well as specifically requested during some SAR ops initiated by the SD just for our own safety.  

A chest rig with accompanying pouch with side PALS that would facilitate a radio pouch on one side and a GPS pouch on the other, with a front set of PALS to affix an identification panel, would be fantastic.  I'm confident that after seeing it in action, regardless of "sleeve tricks" for those that would be interested, the team would end up purchasing them for standard issue equipment.

It'd be easily marketable as well given you could make a non-tactical front panel very easily with a simple zipper closure up front to hold an Ipod or whatnot while taking a run, in an overt color that wouldn't scream "5.11 pimp carrying a gun!" to people at first or second glance.

Even better if it could replace or otherwise easily and comfortably interface with a pack consisting of hydration and additional small storage.

Feel free to PM or respond here if you want to help make this happen.


----------



## lrs143 (Aug 15, 2014)

I am interested in this. Let the talking begin. PM inbound.


----------



## billarch (Jan 23, 2015)

So did this rig ever get constructed??


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 24, 2015)

I've ad so much going on I didn't get to it, but I'm CADing it right now and I'll have the proto done this next week.


----------

